

Social media etiquette for businesses - awaage
http://www.incentibox.com/socialmedia/2011/08/social-media-etiquette-for-businesses/

======
badwetter
Well in my opinion the article is pretty much a no brainer. Does anyone in
business really need to be told this though?

